
Super Logout - nyodeneD
http://superlogout.com/
======
DirtyAndy
Cool idea and seems to work, but might be good if it was activated by pressing
a button rather than just a visit to the page - I am now logged out of a
number these services just because I visited the page - which is not really
what I wanted!

------
potency
Well that was annoying.

------
steder
Couldn't I just clear cookies to accomplish this? Or open an incognito /
private session?

------
dbof
A List of supported services:
[http://imgur.com/M1wGK99](http://imgur.com/M1wGK99) You have to love NoScript
:)

------
nlo
Does nothing if the Chrome "Block third-party cookies and site data" is
enabled, which means that setting is working as intended. :)

------
codezero
What is the context here? There's no description of what this is, or what it
is doing, but it looks interesting :)

------
rzr999
Yeah, a button would be nice.

------
s8717242
Lol

------
micheleb
way to troll us all, OP :)

